# Frogs sold as Toys?



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I was at a Toy Store today and I heard that the store was selling these African Dwarf Frogs. I didn't get to see any as they were sold out at the time (apparently very popular). I was left feeling kind of disturbed by the thought that these frogs are being kept in such tiny containers. I don't know anything about frogs, but the idea of changing the water only 4 times a year and the having one lily to keep the water clean makes me wonder what this is promoting and teaching the younger generation. I guess these are the new bettas?

African Dwarf Frogs - Better Than Goldfish For Kids! : Growing Your Baby



> "Goodbye goldfish, hello African Dwarf Frogs! These tiny, cute, and easy to care for amphibians are becoming the new popular pet for kids.
> 
> The African Dwarf Frogs with EcoAquarium by Wild Creations are adorable little swimming frogs that kids of all ages can take care of. They don't need to be walked, bathed, or really cared for much. But they are fun to watch! The frogs come in a secure aquatic ecosystem, complete with real bamboo plant that helps keep the water clean and fresh. The package also comes with colorful gravel of your choice to add to the bottom of the EcoAquarium. Parents can choose the Jewel aquarium over the Classic and also receive larger colorful rocks for the frogs to sit on and swim around.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats one helluva sells pitch they use. In my experience ADF's are not very active to begin with, I have yet to see mine play lol this is one misleading quote " you can begin enjoying watching the tiny frogs swim and play throughout the tank".
They mainly chill out somewhere in the plants. the only time they actually swim is to go up for air. Even when you go to a LFS that has a tank full of them they are hardly active. Cute as they are I don't find them more fun to watch than my Betta's. I wouldn't keep a Betta in a small container no more than any other creature. It does suck they are marketing them, the way they are.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

"No more crying as another goldfish dies in the tank. One pair of frogs can be care for all the way until high school, and beyond."


Um... yeah.... and if you actually TAKE PROPER CARE of your goldfish they will live a lot longer than 18 years! 

This is terrible, like the "Aqua Babies" craze


----------



## rave93 (Dec 7, 2010)

ugh, my two adf's are in a 33 gallon, makes me sad knowing that some little kids are gonna be tearin these little guys apart


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

what ever makes money right? but yeah..... = ( poor little frogs


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow...
Where's PETA when you need them.

Looks like time to call in Uncle Paul & the SS.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)




----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

A kid in seattle got sick from one of these frogs. So I won't be surprise when it happens here....


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

...the water 'only needs to be changed 4 time a year'...

I'm a little lax about water changes sometimes, but even I do better than every 3 months!


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

That's sick. I keep 2 ADFs with my betta in a Chi, and they get fed every couple of days (plus what the betta leaves them), and 80% water changes weekly.

They're living things, not toys. Any parent who buys a pet for their kid without having a clue on how to look after it needs a hard smack upside the head. These are the same types of people who keep puppy mills in business.

I'm afraid I gave in to temptation and added a slightly snarky comment to the post.


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

sorry about going off topic but i had to say this 

PITA is s joke!
they use peoples donations to buy walk in freezers to FREEZE there "rescued" animals

dont believe me watch the showi saw it on youtube. the show might be still there. 
its an hour show and they talk about things. ive seen 2 episodes one was about handy cap parking and another about PITA.

very good show.


----------

